# FOTD purples!



## mistella (Dec 30, 2006)

pg[/IMG]


----------



## amoona (Dec 30, 2006)

WOOOOW I love this look. It's sexy as hell! Purple looks great on you.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 30, 2006)

i love this, it's definitely more "color packed" but i think it's hot!


----------



## PomPoko (Dec 31, 2006)

wow thats beautiful! I definately think purple is your colour!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 31, 2006)

you look hawt!!! love the purple on you!


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 31, 2006)

wow, beautiful


----------



## NFTP (Dec 31, 2006)

you look gorgeous !


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

Aw thanks guys!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 31, 2006)

wow gorgeous


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 31, 2006)

super sexy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daligani (Dec 31, 2006)

Frickin' gorgeous! I love me some purple..


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 31, 2006)

h-o-t!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautiful. I'd love a tutorial on this.


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 31, 2006)

The lips are absolutely gorgeous! May I ask which nude lip liner/gloss you used?


----------



## M (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy Hotness! You look amazing-


----------



## User34 (Dec 31, 2006)

you look great! Love the colors !


----------



## shlomit_mp (Dec 31, 2006)

u're gorgeous! and such beautyful makeup!


----------



## User67 (Dec 31, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 31, 2006)

*Love, you don't even need the falsies, you look stunningly beautiful and I love your eye creations, please keep them coming!*


----------



## looooch (Dec 31, 2006)

wow you look so sultry, very nice!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 31, 2006)

That's hot


----------



## mistella (Dec 31, 2006)

*.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fairytale22* 

 
_The lips are absolutely gorgeous! May I ask which nude lip liner/gloss you used?_

 
The lipliner is from Rocket City but they don't make it anymore.. but it's basically just a nude-pink-ish color. the lipgloss is from Sorme. I love this gloss, it's a lip-plumper and it's minty. I get it from beauty supplies, it's around $5-6!

Thank you all for the nice compliments


----------



## lambee (Dec 31, 2006)

I love this look.  The purple is absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## nyrak (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, this is smokin' hot!  Purples look great on you!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 1, 2007)

amazing makeup & blending !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the lip colour too !! so hot !!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow ;jawdrop:  this is totally hot.  I would love to see a tutorial of this look.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 1, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## Emmi (Jan 1, 2007)

W-O-W!! You look hot!!


----------



## bitsy (Jan 1, 2007)

You have the best skin...I'm jealous


----------



## Mother's Milk (Jan 2, 2007)

This looks really hot! You such a hottie girl!


----------



## little teaser (Jan 2, 2007)

you look beautiful.


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh wow, talk about walking sex!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 2, 2007)

That's hot! You rock the purple well.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 2, 2007)

that looks incredibly sexy!


----------



## Lollie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow you are gorgeous and so is your make-up!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Girl, you look like a living doll!  So gorgeous!  I love purple, and this look is so glam!!


----------



## Trina_W. (Jan 5, 2007)

sexy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the smokey purple


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 6, 2007)

I love love love Purple and this look is hot!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 25, 2007)

omg you look so gorgeous ^_^


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 25, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Jan 25, 2007)

Amazing as always! Great look!


----------



## Aureliphonics (Jan 25, 2007)

So so hot !!! Great job !!!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 25, 2007)

I love those colors! You look gorgeous.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG!U look super sexy!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 25, 2007)

That is a very sexy rocker look. I love it!


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 25, 2007)

I adore your posts.


----------



## Simi (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow amazing makeup & blending
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Is it possible for you to do tutorial for us Please.... 
Purple is my favorite but i don't know how to use those color like you used.

Please Please help us like me other people will appreciate


----------



## mistella (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simi* 

 
_Wow amazing makeup & blending
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Is it possible for you to do tutorial for us Please.... 
Purple is my favorite but i don't know how to use those color like you used.

Please Please help us like me other people will appreciate_

 
ill see what i can do! the only thing is that i don't do my eyeshadow in simple 1-2-3 steps, it's just kind of adding more here & there, etc.. so making a tutorial would be a little difficult. For some reason, I don't really like this look. I'm hoping no one else comments so this post will go away!!


----------



## kimb (Jan 25, 2007)

purples are amazing on you! Good job


----------



## makeupgal (Jan 25, 2007)

Hot.  I'd love to see you do a tutorial....I think we all would.


----------

